# Getting excited! Am I missing anything?



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

My future hedgehog may still be a month to a couple months out, but I'm excited anyway and have started to buy my supplies, much to the dismay of my husband :lol: As of yet I have:
Single Level Ferret Nation Cage
Ordered 5 sets of fleece liners (We're not exactly timely on doing laundry :lol: )
Just ordered my CSBW with pan today!  
Snuggle sack/Bonding pouch

Next on my list will be the CHE, 10" dome, thermometer and thermostat as well as a light and timer. Planning on getting a fleece tunnel to replace the ramp in the FN, so I can just toss it into the wash whenever it gets dirty. And one of these http://www.canadiancomforts.ca/cavycaves.htm instead of an igloo. And a food and water dish of course! However, I feel like I am missing something important from my list! Is there anything else I need to add? I might be a little OCD about this at the moment and driving my husband crazy, but that's my favorite pastime anyway!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

Just a mixture of different foods and the baby itself. Oh, maybe coraplast for the bottom and sides of the cage?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

You sound pretty prepared! Food is the only major thing I noticed left off the list. A few small things I've added to Henry's bin of things since we got him: baby nail clippers, towels for bathtime, tub for footbaths (ended up with a paint bucket that is very high because he climbed out of the first few I bought for that), playpen that we set up in the living room when he is out with us sometimes, toys (cat balls with bells, little truck, etc...not that he is too in love with anything haha), lots of paper towels and some PVC 4inch wide pieces. Every hedgie is so different but that's what we've got going on in case that helps at all. Chances are no matter how prepared you are you may think of things that will work best for your hedgie...it has been a LOT of trial and error to find what has worked best for Henry!

Good luck getting your little one- be SURE to post pictures when you do!


----------



## Inky (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you! Sorry about my delayed reply, it's been a busy past few days! And double thank you for reminding what it was that I thought I was missing! I wanted to set up a first aid kit for minor injuries and emergencies. I have regular strength neosporin, nail clippers, Aveeno shampoo, and styptic powder so far. Is styptic powder ok? I use it for my dogs if they get quicked or have a minor cut, but it has benzocaine in it and I wasn't sure if that was okay for hedgehogs or not. I will have to scour the Health board to see what else I should add to it  I am planning on getting coroplast to wall off the second level, and will wall off the lower section depending on how it heats. And I'm looking forward to dragging my husband to Petsmart to scan and compare the ingredients in cat/dog foods. :lol:


----------

